# Is this an Ember??



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, I do not know the parents for this little guy sadly, I bought him from a friend, who previously had Embers thrown out which were a bit of a surprise!...was wondering what your thoughts were on him being an Ember (Talbino eclipse patternless.
). He has the white sides, and not as orange as the Raptors, more yellow. Hard to tell in pics. I know hw has some patternening, the female did, which she has lost. He is only young, weighing 18.7 grams, so got some growing to do yet.
So just wanted your thoughts really.
Also what would an Ember to an Ember produce?
Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

What are the eyes like?

Ember x Ember will give 100% Embers :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Earth-Angel said:


> Ok, I do not know the parents for this little guy sadly, I bought him from a friend, who previously had Embers thrown out which were a bit of a surprise!...was wondering what your thoughts were on him being an Ember (Talbino eclipse patternless). He has the white sides, and not as orange as the Raptors, more yellow. Hard to tell in pics. I know hw has some patternening, the female did, which she has lost. He is only young, weighing 18.7 grams, so got some growing to do yet.
> So just wanted your thoughts really.
> Also what would an Ember to an Ember produce?
> Thanks for any help you can give.
> ...


Well i can't see the eyes, But it's 100% NOT a Talbino patternless, It's a Talbino patternless reverse striped.

Talbino eclipse patternless X Talbino eclipse patternless = Talbino eclipes patternless.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys...knew you would help:no1:
Ok heres the best pics I could get of the eyes tonight I'm afraid. they are not fab pics!
They are kind of snake eyes, one is quite unusual. They are red (well partly)
So Gazz is he still classed as an Ember even though a stripe? Would you say that he looks to be an Ember rather than raptor?

Hmmm have to work out who to put him across next year. Got a nice mixture of females. So no doubt will be asking for your wise opinions both of you 

































Thank you


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Earth-Angel said:


> Thanks Guys...knew you would help:no1:
> Ok heres the best pics I could get of the eyes tonight I'm afraid. they are not fab pics!
> They are kind of snake eyes, one is quite unusual. They are red (well partly)
> So Gazz is he still classed as an Ember even though a stripe? Would you say that he looks to be an Ember rather than raptor?
> ...


It's a Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped, *NOT* Talbino eclipse patternless. 
So it's Polygenic Patternless reverse striped, *NOT* Recessive Patternless.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

So the young would be possible striped if he is bred?
Does that still class him as an Ember or not because he isn't patternless...sorry to sound thick!! Or what would he be classed as in thick persons terms lol.

Just trying to figure out what will be best to cross him with next year. As have a female Ember. Plus a mix of other males & females.

Thanks Gazz for your patience & help:notworthy:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Earth-Angel said:


> So the young would be possible striped if he is bred?
> Does that still class him as an Ember or not because he isn't patternless...sorry to sound thick!! Or what would he be classed as in thick persons terms lol.
> 
> Just trying to figure out what will be best to cross him with next year. As have a female Ember. Plus a mix of other males & females.
> ...


Striped.
Patternless.
Patternless reverse striped.
Are three differant traits.

No he's NOT a Ember just a RAPTOR but he's a very good example of the morph.

Being from Eclipse blood line he will pass Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped,
Reverse striped,Patternless striped, Onto his offspring.

And leo Expressing or carrying Talbino and Eclipse, Will be a good mate for your leo.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Hun, you are a star:no1:
Sorry, sometimes my brain malfunctions and I cant take it all in lol (maybe tiredness is to blame)
You have helped me loads thank you. Now he isn't an Ember will have to battle with the OH to keep him...But I love him already:flrt: I got him saying he looked Emberish & would go nice with our female ember:whistling2:

Just out of interest what female would you put him with...if you get a min to answer, or anyone else.

All females:
Have patternless stripe eclipses/ reverse stripe
Ember
tangerine
Mack Bell Giant
Super snow eclipse (poss enigma still unsure on that one)
Super snow stripe
Super snow
Enigma
raptor
Eclipse stripe
Tremper sunglow
Banded mack raptor (hoping will be female)

or any others that would be better morph wise, as still have my eye out for some nice females 

Thanks again sooooo much:2thumb:


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

You have far to many ladies, ill have to take a few of those off your hands when i see you tomorrow....box up that mack raptor and ember for me :lol2:


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

> Lost? You have far to many ladies, ill have to take a few of those off your hands when i see you tomorrow....box up that mack raptor and ember for me :lol2:


You are a funny man :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Earth-Angel said:


> Thanks Hun, you are a star:no1:
> Sorry, sometimes my brain malfunctions and I cant take it all in lol (maybe tiredness is to blame)
> You have helped me loads thank you. Now he isn't an Ember will have to battle with the OH to keep him...But I love him already:flrt: I got him saying he looked Emberish & would go nice with our female ember:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Let him have his way with all the below. You will get a whole range of offspring, 
All offspring will be Eclipse, Others Talbino, Snows, Maybe Enigma. And all types of body patterning.

patternless stripe eclipses/ reverse stripe
Ember
Super snow eclipse (poss enigma still unsure on that one)
raptor
Eclipse stripe
Banded mack raptor (If female)


----------

